# Very high quality Letrozole now available at IronMag Research!



## heavyiron (Sep 23, 2014)

*IronMag Research Chems provides top of the line liquid research chemicals. All chemicals have been verified using mass spectrometry, HPLC testing and COA's. These products are clean and pure!

Now featuring 60ml bottles of Letrozole!

*




*

IMR does not sell any product until we review the testing reports on EVERY single batch. No hit or miss research. Highest purity EVERY time!

These are the absolute finest of research chemicals period!

Products are all in large 60ml bottles with dropper!

Letrozole
Clenbuterol HCL
Liothyronine Sodium (T3)
Liquid Anastrozole
Liquid Clomiphene Citrate
Liquid Tamoxifen Citrate
Pramipexole HCL
Tadalafil Citrate
Exemestane

Precision measuring tool available

Measuring Tool

Products shipped USPS priority mail. Guaranteed rush shipping option available for a small fee.

Expert customer support 7 days per week.

You can expect the highest quality reliable research chemicals with excellent customer service from IronMag Research Chems!

Buy Now!


IronMag Research Now Open!​

*


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 2, 2014)

Bump!


----------

